# Intentional community



## Jhandyman (Sep 7, 2011)

I am looking to start an intentional community in the Blue Ridge Mts. of North Carolina. I will be buying property in a little less then a year from now. My original plan was to purchase 20 acres for myself and live in stewardship with the land. I have come to realize that a larger parcel of land worked jointly buy a few people would be much better. I have farming, construction and military training to utilize and teach as well as a pension to pay for property tax (hopefully just until Ron Paul gets elected). If interested feel free to contact me or just comment right here.


----------



## carolinamedic (Oct 20, 2011)

I was excited to see that you are in NC. My Husband and I have been wanting to start a homestead, self reliant community. I feel that alone we could survive but with partners we would be stronger. We bring to the table Medical Expertise for both humans and animals. Wouldn't know how to get a community started. Good Luck and feel free to contact me.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Been wanting to join an intentional community, but my skills are not geared towards growing stuff. DOn't get me wrong... I am a great weeder, but I have a black thumb. However, I do have many other skills, and am learning more all the time. (Latest is learning about beekeeping, pressure canning, and herbal lore (which is constant)) I am just not sure where I would fit in...


----------



## twospirit (May 25, 2010)

Sounds perfect. I'm originally from NC and could easily see myself returning for something like this.


----------

